# Hair Problem



## kanzy (May 7, 2018)

My hair are very thin, what to do?


----------



## Melissa Rebecca (May 7, 2018)

@kanzy Well...embrace it! If your hair is naturally thin, what else can you do, really? There's no point in being hard on yourself for something that naturally just IS the way it IS. Of course, there are products that can reduce breakage or make your hair sit differently, but there's not much you can do to change the fact that your hair grows thin from the root. Just love what is. Research hairstyles and things you can do that make you feel good about what you have. For example, choppy layers give thin hair beautiful volume and movement. Sometimes people don't like their thick hair because it's hard to achieve the same flowy movement that your thin hair naturally has. Love it! Fling it around! Let it blow in the wind!


----------



## kanzy (May 10, 2018)

I was expecting a soultion.

Thanks BTW


----------



## amberjamil99 (Jan 10, 2019)

L'Oreal's Serioxyl thicker hair serum is best for thin hair.


----------



## shomadhan (Jan 26, 2019)

Just follow these tips

Stay Hydrated
Massage Your Scalp
Avoid Over-Styling
Reduce Oxidative Stress With Vitamin E
Quit Smoking
Eat a Healthy Diet

Hope these tips will be helpful for your hair. Thanks.


----------



## drvikasgupta1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Pin-straight strands lays flat against your head, making even the thickest hair appear thinner. If you have wavy hair, try embracing your natural texture, or add some waves with a curling wand. The added texture will make your hair look fuller.


----------



## ravishankar (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi There,

Even I was suffering through hair loss, but I used a natural way to control hair fall and hair regrowth by using Deemark Herbal Hair oil which gave me the tremendous result after 1 month of continuous use, please read my complete story


----------



## SSLoaded (Mar 23, 2019)

Melissa Rebecca said:


> @kanzy Well...embrace it! If your hair is naturally thin, what else can you do, really? There's no point in being hard on yourself for something that naturally just IS the way it IS. Of course, there are products that can reduce breakage or make your hair sit differently, but there's not much you can do to change the fact that your hair grows thin from the root. Just love what is. Research hairstyles and things you can do that make you feel good about what you have. For example, choppy layers give thin hair beautiful volume and movement. Sometimes people don't like their thick hair because it's hard to achieve the same flowy movement that your thin hair naturally has. Love it! Fling it around! Let it blow in the wind!


Even if you have thin hair, it doesn't mean there isn't anything you can do.. Trying certain shampoos help and so does biotin vitamins. It will be difficult, but we don't have to accept the thinning! we can do thing about it now!


----------



## monicatripp (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi! 

I would agree with what someone said about adding some texture to make your hair fuller. You could try sleeping in braids at night to add a little texture without heat!

I would also say that the products you are using are going to make a big difference. Personally, I switched all of my hair products to a new all natural luxury hair care line, and I can truly say that my hair has never been better. My hair is thicker, so shiny, so healthy, and growing faster than ever! I would absolutely love to share these products with you and some testimonials about how these products have helped other women with thinning hair! Feel free to reach out I would love to chat


----------



## Priti_Shah (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Priti_Shah (Aug 9, 2019)

Let’s take a moment to understand that hair has its own cycle of growth, transition, resting and then shedding. When these functions normally and naturally, hair growth is at its peak, and hair loss is minimized. Have a look at these tips for healthy health growth...


----------



## Laboratorie (Aug 22, 2019)

As per my opinion, here are some ways to treat thin hair :- 


Use gentle hair products.

Use heat-free styling techniques. 

Massage  scalp with nutritional oil.

Try hair growth treatment

Lower your stress. 

Eat more protein.
 

Hope it helps you !!


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Sep 25, 2019)

For a thin hair, I would suggest to use organic or natural hair care products, have a healthy diet and take vitamins that can give benefits to your hair.


----------



## Aysan Hair Design (Oct 17, 2019)

Look, if you have very thin hairs then experimenting with different products may have worse effects on hairs and its growth. What you can do is either use home made remedies that are effective or simply use hair extensions to get a new style. The range of hair extensions is there that really matches the original color of hairs. Rest if you think you need to discuss in detail


----------



## GloriaG (Jan 22, 2020)

Aysan Hair Design said:


> Look, if you have very thin hairs then experimenting with different products may have worse effects on hairs and its growth. What you can do is either use home made remedies that are effective or simply use hair extensions to get a new style. The range of hair extensions is there that really matches the original color of hairs.


But what if she CAN'T afford experimenting with different products? That might really make the situation worse and harm her hair even more... Same with home remedies.

If your really want to change your hairstyle then hair extension is a good option because you won't damage your hair and scalp. You can actually lookup the tutorials on the web, but videos on Youtube are more descriptive.


----------



## Tamara.Robinson (Apr 23, 2020)

i had a very bad hair Breakage, so i need to switch to Chemical-free hair products, now its all good and healthy.


----------



## larryweber (Apr 24, 2020)

For good hair i mostly eat natural foods enrich with vitamin E. I also apply coconut oil daily. But the results take time to show. My doctor advised me to take them regularly, and i felt the results after 2 - 3 months.


----------



## JHANVI JAIN (May 6, 2020)

kanzy said:


> My hair are very thin, what to do?


Thinning of hair is due to your hair falling out that has also caused split ends and roughness...even my hair has suffered with this so I would like to suggest some tips that worked for me....


I switched to organic shampoo

Started applying shikakai oil thrice a week

Applied onion juice paste on my hair 

Ate dahi yogurt daily

Changing to this habit will improve your health a bit.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Oct 11, 2020)

shomadhan said:


> Just follow these tips
> 
> Stay Hydrated
> Massage Your Scalp
> ...


Wow I didn't know smoking affects the hair.


----------

